# Need Help!!!!



## Island Hunter (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm looking to add motion to are goose spread next season.I'm looking at the higdon motion or the buckwing.I would like to know which is better for realism and ruggedness.Thanks!!!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Buck winds are just liek there turkey decoy and will loose alot of piant I would think. The hidgons are the best bet, they look really good. Also if you have Bigfoots you can put bobble heads on them.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Three things to consider:

1) Like GB3 said, the motion heads on the full bodies are killer, especially when flocked.

2) Flapper decoys are a great addition.

3) Motion bases. I recently received a Decoy Dancer, and have been testing it out. It looks to be a great product for motion.


----------



## backwater (Jan 29, 2003)

What fo you think of the decoy dancers, I just got one in the mail today. Set up , durability, stability, ect....


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You have to cover the bases, they have a mean shine. But they have pretty good movement, and very adjustable.

I'm going to bring a full body snow out this spring with it and test it more.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Hey Chris,

Just what are the decoy dancers? I have tried some motion bases from cabelas last fall and even in insane winds those bigfeet didn't move!!! They had smooth running bearings and real light springs but iI think the BFs weight might have been to well balanced.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Check 'em out:

http://www.decoydancer.com/

I'll see if I can get them in the store for the site members.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Just great!!!!! That's all I need.........5 dozen more of something to add to the arsenal!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for the info Chris!! They look like they will be a deadly addition to the spread!!! :thumb:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Anyone tried these??

They run on batteries so no wind is needed.

http://www.dynamicdecoys.com/


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Ken
I run 4 Dynamics in my 7 dozen foots. They are an OK product, but its alot of BS setting up in the morning when your hunting with guys that dont know how to put Finishers together. (My dads group.lol) I just always found myself the last guy in the blind with them after running around the decoys and placing them. I like the looks of Decoy Dancer more.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Blake.... :lol:


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Where can a guy pick up some of those bobble heads for the full bodies? I have seen those on some videos and thought they looked good. Thanks guys.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

I piccked mine up from Jeff Foiles at the Game Fair in Anoka, Mn last year. He may have them available on his site, FoilesMigrators.com. Chris was right about the flocking, It makes a HUGE difference.

DB


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I bought a few of the bobble heads(windlife decoy heads),a doz stackables,and a pair of dynamic decoy bases last year.I flocked the bobble heads and the flocking sticks really well to them.If you buy them,make sure to store them in a box or a tote so they dont get damaged.The stackables I really like.They had a special last summer for 170$/doz.I had to wait for three months to get them,they were selling that well.The head on the stackables isnt overly shiny, like on a bigfoot,so I didnt bother flocking those.The dynamic decoy bases are OK.When I tried them the first time hunting with Doug& his brother in law,we noticed that the movement seemed to be to fast(did you also notice this Blake?).And you have to be carefull about the conditions you are hunting in(they are electric,so they cant get wet). If I get the OK from Chris,I will post where I bought the bobble heads at. Dont want to get into trouble for :spam:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

No problem mallard. I'm actually looking into carrying windlifes.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

That would be great, Chris! I would much rather deal with you on this stuff than other places. I can't wait for the store to open up. I told my wife that this is the year I'm going all out on my decoy spreads (Thank god she doesn't have any idea what I've spent on decoys already!) She said something like "Paybacks are a B****!" What would she mean by that? I'm afraid to find out!!

DB


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

For the guys who are using the the windlife heads, do you always have them out in your spread or do you keep them packed away for some days. I know they dont cost that much, but has anyone ever made a bobble head out of the existing foot's heads?


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

It's pretty rare that I don't have mine out. When it's REALLY windy they can be adjusted to decrease the amount of movement. There are days that no matter what you do, the wind ids just too much and they need to be taken down. As far as using existing bigfoot heads goes, I've never tried. I would think they would be too heavy, unless you are able to rig up a stiffer band material or a spring maybe? Then the question would be what to do on the rare days when there is only a very light wind? It would be nice to find something that works like this and is more durable. I hate carrying a separate bag around just for those heads!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Well,if Hustad is going to sell them,Thats who I am going to buy from(you dont mind making a little extra ching do ya ?).I would like to put windlifes on all of my upright bigfoots eventually.No more decoys for me until I get a trailer,my pickup is packed to the top of the topper now when I go goose hunting,and thats with the feet off.Chris,do you want to try those dynamic decoy bases out for snow geese?All I have is windsocks and no full body snows.


----------

